# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Humanitarna akcija

## mojadjevojcica

http://www.facebook.com/groups/144261465729384/
Pridruzimo se grupi i pomozimo. Mozete se javiti i ovoj curi u poruke ona je jedna od organizatora.
http://www.facebook.com/alisa.ruzic
Mia Lana Knezović iz Vukovara boluje od Lenox-Gasttautovog sindroma. Zbog bolesti ima česte epileptične napade, ne govori, ne hoda i psihomotorno zaostaje. Nakon bitke u Hrvatskoj njeni roditelji su pronašli izlaz u liječenju koje im je preporučeno u Austriji, no za njega nemaju novca

Ukoliko želite pomoći ovoj vukovarskoj obitelji i njihovoj djevojčici osigurati bolje sutra možete im uplatiti donaciju na žiro račun u Privrednoj banci Zagreb na ime majke djevojčice Sanele Knezović. Broj računa je 2340009-3110331234... Tekuci devizni racun Zagrebacke banke: 3239785161
IBAN:HR4223600003239785161 BIC:ZABAHR2X

Dragi prijatelji, dana 16.02. na splitskoj rivi organizirat cemo humanitarnu akciju Mia Lanin prvi korak! Nasa mala prijateljica iz Vukovara ima 4,5 godine I boluje od Lenox-Gasttautovog sindroma. Zbog bolesti ima ceste epilepticne napade,ne govori, ne hoda I psihomotorno zaostaje. Potrebno je prikupiti 20000 eura za implantaciju maticnih stanica.. Po uzoru na udrugu Most koja pomaze nasim splitskim beskucnicima dosle smo na ideju o organizaciji velikog humanitarnog buvljaka. Za organizaciju buvljaka potrebno je sakupiti stare predmete tj. knjige, slikovnice, stripove, ukrase, nakit, cd-ove, dvd-ove (ne piratske  :Smile:  ), oprema I ocuvana robica za bebe, igracke I sve druge predmete za koje mislite da ce pomoci nasoj akciji. I tu nam je potrebna vasa pomoc! Svi vi koji zelite donirati predmete za buvljak, ili zelite na neki nacin biti dio ove akcije, molimo javite se u inbox Alisa Ruzic, Ivana Vladušić, Andreja Kovačević. Svim srcem vas molimo da se odazovete nasoj akciji. Pokazimo zajednickim snagama koliko smo spremni pomoci jedni drugima kad je najteze. Pomozimo zajedno da Mia Lana napravi svoj prvi korak

----------

